#  > Prikbord >  > Het nieuws van de dag >  Consortium News

## Olive Yao

.


Consortium News


About



Van wijlen oprichter en redacteur Robert Parry:

Toen we in 1995 *Consortium News* oprichtten  als eerste magazine voor onderzoeksjournalistiek op basis van internet  was er al een toenemende crisis in de Amerikaanse nieuwsmedia. De _mainstream_ media vervielen in een patroon van groepsdenken over de ene kwestie na de andere, waarbij ze vaak belangrijke feitelijke informatie negeerden omdat het niet paste bij wat alle Belangrijke Mensen wisten dat waar was.

Dat was inderdaad de oorspronkelijke reden dat ik me wendde tot wat toen een nieuw mediaplatform was om een thuis te creren voor goed verslagen verhalen en om de vele misleide conventionele wijsheden uit te dagen.

Als een van de verslaggevers die hielpen het Iran-Contra-schandaal voor _The Associated Press_ midden jaren tachtig aan het licht te brengen, was ik verontrust door de dwaasheid en propaganda waarvan de Amerikaanse journalistiek doordrongen was. Ik vreesde ook dat de neergang van de Amerikaanse pers een voorbode zou zijn van rampen die zouden komen wanneer journalisten het publiek niet zouden waarschuwen voor dreigende gevaren.

Ook in 1995 verschenen er documenten die de geschiedenis van de jaren tachtig in een nieuw en verontrustender licht plaatsten. Toch waren er steeds minder media die in die geschiedenis genteresseerd waren. De herinneringen aan Ronald Reagan en George H.W. Bush was gehuld in warme en vage mythen die een ander soort gevaar vertegenwoordigden: valse geschiedenis die in de toekomst tot verkeerde politieke oordelen zou kunnen leiden.

()

Hoewel we worstelden met financiering  meer dan twee decennia overeind gebleven door een combinatie van onze eigen soberheid en de vrijgevigheid van onze lezers  zijn we erin geslaagd om baanbrekende journalistiek te produceren over veel van de belangrijkste kwesties van de dag, waaronder nationale veiligheid, buitenlandse beleid, politiek en milieu.

We keken ook naar de onderliggende problemen van de moderne democratie, met name de verraderlijke manipulatie van burgers door overheidspropaganda en de medeplichtige rol van de _mainstream_ media. In plaats van diversiteit aan te moedigen in analyses, met name over onderwerpen als oorlog en vrede, zijn de hedendaagse _mainstream_ media er op een perverse manier trots op dat ze verantwoordelijke, alternatieve opvattingen uitsluiten.

Het is alsof _The New York Times_, _The Washington Post_, _CNN_ en de anderen niets hebben geleerd van de ramp van de oorlog in Irak toen ze het groepsdenken over massavernietigingswapens opdrongen en hun verantwoordelijkheden jegens het Amerikaanse volk en de mensen van de wereld verraadden. Ondanks alle dood, vernietiging en destabilisatie veroorzaakt door de invasie in Irak, werd er vrijwel geen verantwoordelijkheid genomen in het Amerikaanse perskorps, met veel van de ergste overtreders nog steeds met vooraanstaande banen en nog steeds bezig met dezelfde verschrikkelijke journalistiek.

Toen ik een jonge verslaggever was, leerde ik dat er bijna altijd twee kanten aan een verhaal zitten en vaak meer. Er werd van mij verwacht dat ik die alternatieve opvattingen opzocht, niet afwees of deed alsof ze niet bestonden. Ik besefte ook dat het vinden van de waarheid vaak graven onder de oppervlakte vereiste en niet alleen de gemakkelijke verklaring oppakken die in de open lucht zat.

Maar de grote westerse nieuwsmedia begonnen journalistiek anders te zien. Het werd hun vreemde plicht om het bevragen van het Officile Verhaal stop te zetten, zelfs als er grote gaten in het Officile Verhaal zaten en het weinig zinnig was, zelfs als het bewijs een andere richting opwees en serieuze analisten het groepsdenken betwistten.

Als ik terugkijk op de afgelopen twee decennia, zou ik willen dat ik kon zeggen dat de mediatrend die we halverwege de jaren negentig ontdekten, was gekeerd. Maar zo iets, is het erger geworden. De grote westerse nieuwszenders verwarren nu de discrete moeilijkheden van verzonnen 'nepnieuws' en ongegronde 'samenzweringstheorien' met verantwoorde afwijkende analyses. Ze worden allemaal in dezelfde pot gegooid en onderworpen aan minachting en spot.

We hebben travesties gezien, zoals de legendarische onderzoeksjournalist Seymour Hersh die zijn belangrijke verhaal, waarin hij de beweringen van de regering-Obama over de zaak Syri-Sarin van 2013 ontkrachtte, naar de _London Review of Books_ moest brengen omdat zijn normale uitgevers in de Verenigde Staten zijn werk niet zouden publiceren.

Nu het lot van de wereld onzekerder wordt te midden van een hervatting van de spanningen in de Koude Oorlog tussen het Westen en Rusland, zien we de westerse media zich bezighouden met een zichzelf toegebrachte blindheid die ook de westerse burgers blind heeft gemaakt. 

Dit dilemma  deze crisis van de democratie  heeft de rol van *Consortium News* vandaag de dag nog belangrijker gemaakt dan in 1995.

 Wijlen Robert Parry, oprichter en redacteur van *Consortium News*


vertaling _google translate_ met wat aanpassingen


*Consortium News* vierde zijn 25e verjaardag op 15 november 2020 met gasten Oliver Stone, Peter Kuznick, John Pilger, Nat Parry, Diane Duston, Ray McGovern, Oliver Spencer en Gareth Porter. Georganiseerd door Elizabeth Vos en hoofdredacteur van Consortium News, Joe Lauria.

----------


## Olive Yao

Terwijl de VS geld naar Oekrane sluist, staan onafhankelijke media onder druk om het officile verhaal na te papagaaien.

Joe Lauria on Democracy Now!: More Than One Side of Story

July 12, 2022

----------


## Olive Yao

.
Patrick Lawrence - The imaginary war

Consortium News 13 juli 2022

President Poetin heeft Ruslands doelen in Oekrane uitgesproken.
Westerse politici hebben dat in praktijk genegeerd.

Hoe beschrijven mainstream media de oorlog in Oekrane?

Daar gaat dit artikel over. 

Mainstream media verzinnen steeds wat nieuws, en het is steeds een misvatting of complete misser.

----------


## Olive Yao

.
_# onderwerpen: CIA, NED, Freedom House_

CIAs hidden hand in democracy groups

Robert Parry | Consortium News 8 januari 2015

_Freedom House_ en het _National Endowment for Democracy_ benadrukken hun toewijding aan vrijheid van denken en democratie, maar beiden werkten in de jaren tachtig samen met een door de CIA georganiseerde propaganda-operatie, volgens documenten die zijn vrijgegeven door de presidentile bibliotheek van Ronald Reagan.

(...)

Vanaf het begin werd NED een belangrijke weldoener voor _Freedom House_, te beginnen met een subsidie van $ 200.000 in 1984 om 'een netwerk van democratische opiniemakers' op te bouwen. In de eerste vier jaar van NED, van 1984 tot 1988, schonk het 2,6 miljoen dollar aan _Freedom House_, goed voor meer dan een derde van zijn totale inkomen, (...).

(...)

Inderdaad, NED en _Freedom House_ werken vaak als een soort koppel, met NED dat "niet-gouvernementele organisaties" financiert in landen die doelwit zijn, en _Freedom House_ dat de regeringen op de korrel neemt als ze hard optreden tegen door de VS gefinancierde NGO's.

Op 16 november 2012 bijvoorbeeld sloegen NED en _Freedom House_ de handen ineen om door het Russische parlement is aangenomen wetgeving aan de kaak te stellen die ontvangers van buitenlands politiek geld verplicht zich bij de regering te registreren.

Natuurlijk hebben de Verenigde Staten een bijna identieke _Foreign Agent Registration Act_ die ook vereist dat entiteiten die buitenlandse financiering ontvangen en het overheidsbeleid van de V. S. willen benvloeden, zich moeten registreren bij het ministerie van Justitie, anders kunnen ze boetes of gevangenisstraf krijgen.

google translate

----------


## Olive Yao

.
The timing of the pipeline attack

Joe Lauria | Consortium News 28 september 2022


De _timing_ van de pijplijnaanval

(...)

Blijkbaar is de vrees in Washington dat de oorlog niet zo lang zal duren als Washington wil. ()

()

Dit heeft geleid tot toenemende onrust onder de bevolking en druk op Europese regeringen om de oorlog te beindigen, de sancties op te heffen en hun economien te redden. Het beindigen van de oorlog en het opheffen van de sanctie zou leiden tot de heropening van Nord Stream 2 (en de turbinereparatie van Nord Stream 1, die ook werd aangevallen).

()

Als het momentum groeit voor een vredesovereenkomst van welke aard dan ook, zou dat de langetermijnplannen van Washington om Rusland te verzwakken runeren. Het zou betekenen dat Nord Stream 2 zou heropenen, wat Duitsland en Rusland zou helpen, maar de doelen van de VS van regime change en europese afhankelijkheid energie uit de VS teniet zou doen.

(...)

Poetin zei:

Als ze dringend [gas] nodig hebben, als het zo slecht gaat, ga je gang en hef de sancties tegen Nord Stream 2 op, met zijn 55 miljard kubieke meter per jaar  het enige wat ze hoeven te doen is op de knop drukken en van start te gaan . Maar ze kozen ervoor om hem zelf af te sluiten; ze kunnen de ene pijpleiding repareren en hebben sancties opgelegd aan de nieuwe Nord Stream 2 en zullen deze niet openen. Zijn wij hier schuld aan? Laat ze goed nadenken over wie de schuldige is en laat niemand van hen ons de schuld geven van hun eigen fouten. Gazprom en Rusland hebben altijd alle verplichtingen volgens onze overeenkomsten en contracten nagekomen en zullen deze ook nakomen, zonder enig tekort schieten.

(...)

President Joe Biden, met de Duitse bondskanselier Olaf Scholz aan zijn zijde, beloofde begin februari op een persconferentie in het Witte Huis dat de VS de Duits-Russische Nord Stream 2-gaspijpleiding in de Oostzee kon afsluiten als Rusland Oekrane zou binnenvallen. Een verslaggever vroeg Biden: Maar hoe gaat u dat precies doen, aangezien  het project in handen is van Duitsland? Biden zei: "Ik beloof je dat we dat zullen kunnen doen."

(...)

"Ik beloof je, we zullen in staat zijn" om Nord Stream 2 af te sluiten, bezwoer Biden. Maar hoe zouden de VS dat doen als Duitsland klaar zou staan om Nord Stream 2 te heropenen?

()

----------


## Rob Gosseling

.
Enfin, het is in ieder geval een feit dat het russische leger in opdracht van poetin Oekrane is binnengevallen en niet dat het oekraense leger rusland is binnengevallen. Er wordt door de legers van beide landen gevochten binnen de grenzen van Oekraine. Dat bepaalt tevens welke partij van de twee de agressor is. Er was voor die aanval geen morele legitimatie. Het opblazen van die pijpleiding in zee moet dus ook worden begrepen in de context van een conflikt waarbij slechts n partij schuldig is. De russen hebben regelmatig de gastoevoer gereduceerd en gedreigd met een koude europese winter. Het is dus is logisch dat een partij die europa in de kou wil laten zitten in dat opblazen van die pijpleiding de hand heeft gehad. Rusland heeft de schijn tegen zich als het zegt niets te maken te hebben met deze kwestie.

Het anexeren deze week van diverse regio's in Oekraine door rusland, bevestigt dat deze regio's dus daarvoor toebehoorden aan Oekraine en dat de militaire bezetting daarvan dus illegaal was, dat nog steeds is en ook in de toekomst illegaal zal blijven, ook na formele anexatie. Het anexeren van een gebied dat toebehoord aan een land is een illegale actie die rechtstreeks ingaat tegen alle internationale verdragen en regels. Poetin heeft juist met dat anexeren erkend dat de gebieden niet aan rusland toebehoorden, dat nog steeds niet doen en ook niet zullen doen in de toekomst.

Ook het houden van een referendum door een bezettingsmacht heeft geen enkele juridische legitimiteit. Bovendien is de uitslag van dit referendum die, zoals voorspelbaar was, geheel in het voordeel van de bezetter uitpakte, totaal niet geloofwaardig. 

De reactie van de NAVO op deze oorlog is ronduit laf en beschamend. Temeer daar de beloften aan Oekraine door de NAVO hebben geleid tot dlt conflict. Nu weglopen met de staart tussen de benen is een grof schandaal. Als er sinds de tweede wereldoorlog een reden was voor deelname van de NAVO aan een oorlog dan is dat wel nu. Stoltenberg moet zich heel diep schamen. Alsof de NAVO toekijkt hoe de Joden worden afgevoerd naar de gaskamers in Polen en dan zegt : Polen is geen lid van de NAVO. Ik vind het vreselijk.

Ze durven wel een souverein land als Afghanistan binnen te vallen en die schurft-taliban te bombarderen. Maar voor Poetin zijn ze bang. Angst is de echte reden om niets te doen. Het argument dat Oekraine geen lid van de NAVO is, is een slappe uitvlucht. Formeel klopt het wel, maar moreel is het niet juist en consequent is het ook niet en zal het ook niet worden. Ik voel plaatsvervangende schaamte voor het regelmatige optreden van Stoltenberg. Wat een laffe verrader. De NAVO heeft Oekraine verraden inclusief alle afzonderlijke lidstaten dat hebben gedaan. Beter is het om deze vreselijke organisatie op te heffen.



.

----------


## Olive Yao

.



> Het opblazen van die pijpleiding in zee moet dus ook worden begrepen in de context van een conflikt waarbij slechts n partij schuldig is. De russen hebben regelmatig de gastoevoer gereduceerd en gedreigd met een koude europese winter. Het is dus is logisch dat een partij die europa in de kou wil laten zitten in dat opblazen van die pijpleiding de hand heeft gehad. Rusland heeft de schijn tegen zich als het zegt niets te maken te hebben met deze kwestie.


Welke schijn? Het is geen kwestie van schijn maar van _motief_. Is wiens belang is de sabotage?

 :chinees:  De sabotage is in strijd met Ruslands belang. Want Nord Stream 1 + 2 gaven Rusland belangrijke onderhandelingsruimte. Die is het nu kwijt. Een serieus verlies.

 :chinees:  De sabotage is in het belang van het VS regime. Want nu is de weg voor Duitsland afgesloten.

Duitsland kan nu niet meer, in ruil voor het opheffen van sancties, met Rusland Nord Stream 2 openen.

De sabotage is in strijd met Duitslands belang want Duitsland heeft gas nodig.

 :chinees:  Zijn de EU en EU-lidstaten soeverein over onze energievoorziening? 
Dat is een groot belang.

De sabotage van Nord Stream 1 + 2 is een inbreuk op onze soevereiniteit over onze energie.
Tot dusver beslisten wij over gas uit Rusland via Nord Stream 1 + 2. We wilden het niet, maar dat was onze beslissing. Die beslissingsmogelijkheid is aan de EU en lidstaten ontnomen.

Wie heeft bepaald om dat te doen?

Dit is een enorm ver gaande politieke kwestie. Wat zullen politici doen? Zullen ze het uit het publieke debat proberen te houden? Zullen ze het aanvaarden?

----------


## Rob Gosseling

.
Het motief van poetin is vergelding vanwege de aan rusland opgelegde sancties. De russen kunnen het gas ook wel kwijt aan china en de derde wereld die het handelen van poetin sowieso geen moer kunnen schelen. Poetin liet sinds de oorlog al minder gas door dan voorheen. Dat is een verifieerbaar gegeven. Van poetin kun je alles verwachten, tot een nucleaire aanval, want poetin is helemaal niet rationeel, maar emotioneel bezig. Hij lapt alle adviezen van zijn naasten aan zijn laars. Wat poetin doet is destructief voor rusland en voor het russische volk. Daar heeft hij evenwel volkomen maling aan. Dus een analyse op basis van mogelijke rationele motieven over zijn handelen gaan mank, want poetin is een losgeslagen gek van wie je alles kunt verwachten.



.

----------


## Revisor

Waarom zou je een infrastructuur opblazen als jij de macht hebt om die infrastructuur af te sluiten? Zou jij je datgene waar jij de macht over hebt kapot maken? Dan verlies je die macht.

----------


## Olive Yao

.
Omerta in the gangster war

Diana Johnstone | Consortium News 28 september 2022


Omerta in de gangster oorlog

(...)

Het kostte miljarden dollars om de Nord Stream 2-pijpleiding door de Baltische Zee te leggen, van nabij Sint-Petersburg naar de haven van Greifsfeld in Duitsland. Het idee was om een ​​veilige aardgaslevering aan Duitsland en andere Europese partners te garanderen door om het lastige Oekrane heen te reizen, dat bekend staat om zijn bereidheid om zijn doorvoerrechten te gebruiken om gas voor zichzelf over te hevelen of klanten te chanteren.

Natuurlijk stond Oekrane altijd fel vijandig tegenover het project. Zo ook de Verenigde Staten. En dat gold ook voor Polen, de drie Baltische staten, Finland en Zweden, allemaal aandachtig lettend op wat er in hun zee gebeurde.

(...)

De fanatiek anti-russische voormalige poolse minister van buitenlandse zaken Radek Sikorsky kon zich niet bedwingen en begroette de massale aardgaslekken uit de vernietigde pijpleiding met een vrolijke tweet: Dank u wel, VS. Maar Polen was zeker ook bereid, en misschien zelfs in staat. Zo waren er misschien nog enige in NAVO-land. ()

(...)

De leidingen bleven klaar voor gebruik wanneer er overeenstemming kon worden bereikt. En de eerste, dramatische betekenis van de sabotage is dat er voortaan geen overeenstemming kan worden bereikt. Nord Stream 2 zou de sleutel zijn geweest tot enigerlei schikking tussen Rusland en de Europeanen. De sabotage heeft in wezen aangekondigd dat de oorlog alleen maar kan intensiveren zonder einde in zicht.

In Duitsland, Tsjechi en enkele andere landen begonnen bewegingen te groeien die opriepen tot beindiging van de sancties, met name om de energiecrisis op te lossen door Nord Stream 2 voor het eerst in gebruik te nemen. De sabotage heeft dus de leidende vraag van potentile vredesbewegingen in Duitsland en Europa ontkracht.

(...)

Afgelopen juni, meldt Berger,

de jaarlijkse NAVO-manoeuvre Baltops vond plaats in de Oostzee. Onder bevel van de Amerikaanse 6e Vloot namen dit jaar 47 oorlogsschepen deel aan de oefening, waaronder de Amerikaanse vlootstrijdkrachten rond het helikopterschip USS Kearsarge. Van bijzonder belang is een bepaalde manoeuvre uitgevoerd door de _6th Fleet's Task Force 68_  een speciale eenheid voor het opruimen van explosieven en onderwateroperaties van de Amerikaanse mariniers, de eenheid die het eerste adres zou zijn voor een sabotagehandeling op een onderzeese pijpleiding.

(...)

Dus, wie voerde de afgelopen weken dergelijke operaties uit in het maritieme gebied? Toevallig was vorige week precies dezelfde taskforce rond de USS Kearsarge weer in het zeegebied rond Bornholm.

google translate + aanpassingen




_VS helicopter met electromagnetische detector, vorige week actief in gebied_

----------


## Olive Yao

.



op Consortium News staat


Exposed: Covert pro-Western info op

Peter Cronau | Declassified Australia 22 september 2022

 | Consortium News 23 september 2022

over de studie van Stanford en Graphika naar anti-Rusland propaganda op sociale media.





In de serie 

Oekrane, propaganda en censuur

----------


## Olive Yao

.
What worries the US most about Lula

Steve Ellner | Consortium News 3 november 2022


Wat de VS het meest bezorgd maakt over Lula

()

Wat Washington eigenlijk het meest bezorgd maakt over Lula, is de heropkomst van een krachtige niet-gebonden beweging en het vooruitzicht dat een progressief als Lula aan het roer zou staan. Tijdens zijn vorige twee voorzitterschappen wierp Lula zich op als woordvoerder van het Zuiden.

De tijden zijn sindsdien veranderd. Er is een groeiend aantal ideologisch diverse regeringen, die voorheen ondergeschikt waren aan de VS en nu stoutmoedig de dictaten van Washington tarten, waardoor een vruchtbare voedingsbodem wordt gecreerd voor de uitbreiding van een blok van niet-gebonden naties dat nieuw leven is ingeblazen door oppositie tegen het NAVO-standpunt ten aanzien van Oekrane.

()

*Een BRICS valuta*

Lula heeft erop aangedrongen, sinds zijn Arbeiderspartij de macht in 2016 verloor, dat de grootste tekortkoming van de BRICS was dat deze er niet in slaagde een nieuwe valuta te lanceren om te wedijveren met de dollar. In een interview vanuit de gevangenis herinnerde Lula zich: "Toen ik een nieuwe munt besprak ... belde Obama me op en zei: 'Probeer je een nieuwe munteenheid te creren, een nieuwe euro?' Ik zei: 'Nee, ik probeer gewoon om van de VS dollar af te komen.'

(...)

----------


## Olive Yao

.
Who determines whats disinformation?

Stavroula Pabst | Consortium News 5 januari 2023


oorspronkelijk gepubliceerd als 

Guy Debords warning of the role of the expert: a philosophical perspective on the rise of fact-checking 

Propaganda in Focus 2 januari 2023




About

Stavroula Pabst, de auteur baseert zich mede op Guy Debord  _ La Socit du spectacle_ (1967)

hier in het engels in The Anarchist Library, downloadbaar

Debord is filosoof, en Pabsts artikel is dan ook tamelijk filosofisch.

Als het gaat om "factchecks" en "experts", is Debord duidelijk: in een samenleving onderworpen door de economie, waar "alles wat ooit rechtstreeks werd geleefd, is vervaagd tot representatie", bestaan dergelijke professionals niet om ons de waarheid te vertellen  ze bestaan om de staat en de media te dienen door middel van leugens en verdraaiingen die zijn verweven tot wat als waar lijkt. Als de 'experts' hun invloed verliezen, komt dat doordat het publiek leert en verwoordt dat het hun taak is om systematisch te liegen.

Naarmate de dominantie ervan over ons dagelijks leven volledig wordt, is het spektakel krachtig genoeg geworden om ons begrip van wat waar is op zijn kop te zetten. Omdat spektakel het echte leven vervangt door een louter gemedieerde weergave van het leven die niet direct kan worden ervaren, biedt het een raamwerk waarin massale misleidingen en leugens consequent en overtuigend als waar kunnen worden weergegeven. Spektakel is dus misschien wel een van de meest effectieve instrumenten die we hebben om uit te leggen hoe misleidingen door de elite, inclusief verzinsels en leugens over imperialistische oorlogen zoals die in Irak en Syri, consequent onbestraft en zelfs onopgemerkt kunnen blijven. Hieruit volgt dat spektakel ons kan helpen begrijpen hoe moderne factchecks en anti-desinformatie-initiatieven consequent het tegenovergestelde kunnen doen van wat ze beweren, zoals velen hebben opgemerkt.



In de serie 

Oekrane, propaganda en censuur

----------


## Olive Yao

George Monbiot heeft het hier ook over een idee van 'spektakel'. Spektakel vervangt inhoud. Hij brengt het concreet in beeld.

----------

